# Riding Stables South Manchester/Cheshire



## arc93 (23 September 2015)

I'm looking to start having riding lessons again in the South Manchester area, I live in Withington and work in Cheadle Hulme so anywhere around this area, no more than half an hours drive away.

I have been riding 14 years and have owned my own horse for 8 but he lives in West Yorkshire, I moved to Manchester for University and have had a bit of a break from riding but I'm now looking to get back in the saddle starting with some lessons.

I'd say I'm a fairly experienced rider but I've never had any formal training into the slightly more advanced riding, eg. working in an outline, different styles of trot canter, proper jumping lessons. I'd be looking for something a bit more advanced than your average riding school to give me a bit more experience and get my confidence back so I can then look into part loaning/sharing in the near future.

I've only ever ridden at one riding school (which is also where my horse is kept) so I'm quite apprehensive to try somewhere new so friendliness of staff will be a big thing for me. Any recommendations, tips and info will be appreciated.


----------



## shadeofshyness (23 September 2015)

I've heard good things about Mobberley but never been myself, so that's worth trying out.

I went to Carrington for a number of years when I first moved to the area - mixed feelings on it but they do have some more advanced horses which is what you want as someone who can already ride. They had a fantastic classical-style instructor who has now left but I do know a few of their other instructors who are brilliant too.

Plenty of others to completely avoid too 

I live in Cheadle Hulme so PM me if you want any horsey info on the area when you come to sharing


----------



## EQUIDAE (23 September 2015)

Why not just get a freelance instructor in to teach you on your own horse? You are more likely to learn all the twiddly bits with a freelance instructor than a BHS school. You can also have one instructor for flat, and another for jumping.


----------



## arc93 (23 September 2015)

My horse lives in West Yorkshire and I'm based in Manchester now so too far to travel to! I go home about once a month and always have a ride on my horse (my dad rides him the rest of the time) but I'm can't commit to much as I'm permanently based in Manchester now. I'd love to be able to find a freelance instructor and I'm hoping to find something to part loan/share in the area but until then I'd like to start having lessons again mainly to build my confidence up.

Thanks for the advice though, if you can recommend any good freelance instructors in the area I will definitely bare it in mind.


----------



## EQUIDAE (23 September 2015)

Ahhh got you! The main riding school in the area that has a more 'advanced' feel to it is Bank Farm Stables in Poynton. They are quite into their jumping and run the Poynton show each year


----------



## arc93 (23 September 2015)

Mobberley is one that has been recommended to me before and the reviews seem to be good and seem to help people ride to a much more advanced level than the average riding school. 

Oh excellent, I definitely will! I have already started looking into part loans so if you know/hear of anyone in the area looking for a loaner keep me posted! What are the livery stables like around Cheadle Hulme?


----------



## EQUIDAE (23 September 2015)

arc93 said:



			Mobberley is one that has been recommended to me before and the reviews seem to be good and seem to help people ride to a much more advanced level than the average riding school. 

Oh excellent, I definitely will! I have already started looking into part loans so if you know/hear of anyone in the area looking for a loaner keep me posted! What are the livery stables like around Cheadle Hulme?
		
Click to expand...

I've never been to the one in Mobberley to be honest. Livery around Cheadle Hulme is a bit rubbish and turnout is usually an issue with it being quite a built up area - I moved out of the area for that reason. The better livery yards tend to be a bit more rural. If you are wanting to get into competing Dean Valley is just a stones throw and they run lots of competitions.


----------



## Micky (23 September 2015)

birtles riding school in twemlow, near goostrey..best school around, they actually teach you rather than going around in a circle following and not getting corrected..good selection of horses/ponies..you'll learn a lot..there are a few other local schools i wouldn't send my granny to...


----------



## shadeofshyness (24 September 2015)

arc93 said:



			Oh excellent, I definitely will! I have already started looking into part loans so if you know/hear of anyone in the area looking for a loaner keep me posted! What are the livery stables like around Cheadle Hulme?
		
Click to expand...

Livery is pretty dire around here I'm afraid. Nothing decent under 20 mins drive away. My yard is fab, in Adlington/Higher Poynton and only small, with enough turnout (a small miracle for the area!) but that's about as close as I can get, any closer to home and it's all overcrowded and a total mess on every yard!

Preloved is good for finding part loans, that's how I've always found mine


----------



## arc93 (28 September 2015)

shadeofshyness said:



			Livery is pretty dire around here I'm afraid. Nothing decent under 20 mins drive away. My yard is fab, in Adlington/Higher Poynton and only small, with enough turnout (a small miracle for the area!) but that's about as close as I can get, any closer to home and it's all overcrowded and a total mess on every yard!

Preloved is good for finding part loans, that's how I've always found mine 

Click to expand...

Thanks for recommending Preloved, it's great I've found loads of horses!!


----------



## EQUIDAE (28 September 2015)

arc93 said:



			Thanks for recommending Preloved, it's great I've found loads of horses!!
		
Click to expand...

Surprisingly good eh?


----------

